# New gun store in Plainwell - Southwick's



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Have been open for a couple of weeks. Stopped in yesterday to look around and I was very impressed. It's larger than expected, very bright and clean. Appears that they still have a lot of inventory to add as some of the space is unused now but after talking to Sheila (yes, from On Target) for a while it'll be full before long. Very friendly atmosphere and at first glance, knowledgeable too.

Lot's of pistols and rifles with room to display hundreds more. Pricing on the guns appeared to be very competitive. Will also be adding hunting supplies and an *indoor range* (sometime in later 2015?). Less than a mile west of 131 on M-89 (north side of road).


----------



## Niles Coyote (Jul 22, 2009)

That is excellent news! 

Do you know if they will be, or are they carrying any reloading supplies? I am tried of driving 3 hours round trip to Schantz for supplies only to be faced with an ever changing "store policy" on what can or cant be bought that is clearly available and on the shelf. Maybe some competition just down the road will lighten there mood :lol:


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Niles Coyote said:


> That is excellent news!
> 
> Do you know if they will be, or are they carrying any reloading supplies? I am tried of driving 3 hours round trip to Schantz for supplies only to be faced with an ever changing "store policy" on what can or cant be bought that is clearly available and on the shelf. Maybe some competition just down the road will lighten there mood :lol:



I didn't notice any reloading supplies but then again, I didn't look. Someone will chime in I'm sure.


----------

